# 8dio Annual Stand-Out Contest - Due 11/30/15



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 20, 2015)

If you have any 8dio stuff already and want to win a bunch more, enter here by November 30th:
http://8dio.com/#interview/2015-stand-out-contest/


----------

